

Ask YC: iPhone Developers for Hire - noelchurchill

Can anyone recommend a good iPhone development team, or any good hacker, who is available for hire to build an iPhone app?  The app would work in conjunction with the ecommerce website, villagehatshop.com.  We have a few ideas of some fun things the app could do, and we want to talk with some pros about the new functionality becoming available in the 3.0 firmware.  Any ideas or recommendations would be awesome!  Thanks!
======
adammichaelc
A couple of my friends & I are building iPhone apps that tie in with the
FriendFeed API & use OS 3.0 to do some cool stuff.

Our lead developer has been programming since he was 7 & has a lot of
experience in C & C++ (which has translated really well into Objective C, of
course).

We'd be open to talk to you about helping out with what you guys are looking
to do. adam @ snappsoftware.com 801-687-1401

------
khangtoh
Working on 3.0 app myself, send me an email

------
ddemchuk
send me an email, I work with a few iPhone developers who are looking to take
on projects: darrindemchuk @ gmail.com

